# Smallest Hymer with twin wheels?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Hi, have just sold my E700 and made an alternative investment, but I'm missing the MH already. Was just wondering if I dropped down to a smaller 1990 - 1995 Hymer what would be the smallest one with twin rear wheels?

Or, put another way, what would be the smallest one with a GVW that I could legally tow my Fiat Panda behind, (as it's already set up with the car-a-tow thingy)?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

DMIUK have layout plans which is useful but nobody seems to list the base chassis or advise GVW on old Hymers, advice or a list would be appreciated.

There are some nice oldies out there but only in the 3500 Kg region and while I'm sure they'll give a Panda a good tow I doubt they'd be legal.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

You could perhaps try Peter Hambleton for advice - Hymer expert.

Regards,
John


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sure my Hymer manual says that my 1994 B564 has a towing capacity of 2,000 kilos, It's single wheel 2.5tdi Fiat Ducato based, 3,500 kg gross - just weighed last week, empty it weighs 2,860kg.
Why would that not tow a Panda?
Is there some special rule when towing a car? a braked trailer can weigh up to 80% of the towing vehicle's weight is my understanding of the rules, what does a Panda weigh? 1,100 kg? - not even 50% of the Hymer

I do of course stand to be corrected.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

A lot of smaller M/H,s can tow more than big ones. You need to look at the train weight of each chassis.


Richard...


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, it might be an eye opener. I've been going by this

Category B: Motor vehicles with:

A maximum authorised mass (MAM) not over 3,500kg
A maximum of 8 seats (not including the driver's seat)
Trailers being towed by vehicles in this category must either:

1. Be not more than 750kg MAM - making a maximum authorised Train Weight of 4,250kg
2. Have a MAM which does not: - exceed the unladen weight of the towing vehicle
3. Have a MAM which does not: - Have a train weight exceeding 3,500kg

I had assumed I would get caught by (1) because a Panda weighs 1250 Kg. Am I mis-understanding?

And thanks for the suggested to call Peter Hambilton if I do need the extra capacity of double rear wheels, he alwys looked after my Hymer but it didn't occur to me doh!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

JustRadio said:


> I had assumed I would get caught by (1) because a Panda weighs 1250 Kg. Am I mis-understanding?


You have got the kerb weight of the Panda wrong.

The 1.2 weighs 860 kilos and the 1.3 weighs 935 kilos.

I changed from a Smart to a Panda as the kerb weights were not that different, unfortunately the Spanish authorities banned the towing of cars on A frames so the Panda has not been used as a toad.

You would not have any problems towing the Panda because it should be within your allowed train weight.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

javea said:


> JustRadio said:
> 
> 
> > I had assumed I would get caught by (1) because a Panda weighs 1250 Kg. Am I mis-understanding?
> ...


Thanks for that, I proposed to take the Panda to Spain because the A frame is already on the vehicle so any amendment will be a lot more expensive than possible fines are likely to be. (This may be misguided!!) Also it won't be touring, just the journey there in October and home in May. However I don't have another Hymer yet and may end up taking a car, not the Panda, unless something cute turns up in the next weeks.


----------



## schneill (Nov 16, 2010)

*Caution, Panda on board*

1250 kilos for a Fiat Panda.
I thought that was a tad on the heavy side............................................
[unless there was an adult Panda in the driving seat]
Sorry, couldn't resist that one


----------

